# Barrel choke thread repair - gunsmith in Metro Atlanta?



## returntoarchery (Mar 7, 2008)

I need a gunsmith to clean/repair/recut choke threads in a 20 ga Winchester 1300 WinChoke barrel. I just acquired this second shotgun and assumed that if the standard WinChoke would unscrew/screw in ok then the threads were ok and other chokes would too. I just purchased new Carlson choke tubes (Invector/Winchester/Mossberg flush) and  they are beautifully machined and threaded but will not screw into the barrel without binding. Got my flashlight and looked at the barrel threads and they are to say the least NOT beautifully cut and/or have been damaged by improper installation/tightening of the choke. 

Lesson learned on buying a second hand shotgun with changeable chokes.

I've done some machine work and thread cutting in the past and think the threads can be recut and salvaged with a pass or two with the proper thread tap. I've tried cleaning the threads, using lots of liquid wench and gun oil on one of the Carlson tubes to try in free up and clear the threads but to no avail. Don't want to do anymore damage.

Anybody know of a good gunsmith in the Metro Atlanta area that does this type of work?

Thanks


----------



## returntoarchery (Mar 10, 2008)

Called David's Gun Room. They said they can do the work.

See where Gun Docc does the same work. Was hoping to find a smithy within easy driving distance otherwise would have sent the barrel to him.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 11, 2008)

Send it to Gun Docc.  It'll only cost you about $5 for shipping, and he'll probably be the most reasonable.


----------

